
C++ header-only libraries are bad - ingve
https://schneide.wordpress.com/2018/04/30/c-header-only-libraries-are-bad/
======
api
This is wrong. It isn't (usually) about inlining. It's about avoiding system
dependencies and complicated builds, which makes it an ugly hack to work
around the sad state of C/C++ system dependency/package management.

